# Anyone with an iPad and Kindle?



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

My K2 broke and although I read mainly on the iPad (3rd generation) I do use the Kindle for long flights and for taking it places I wouldn't take take the iPad (pool side). If you have both is there a Kindle that you prefer or one that you would purchase in this case? I also posted this on the main Kindle board but would really appreciate advise from those of you that use both


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd go with the basic $79 one in that case when you just need it for e-ink reading


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd agree about the K4 (basic) but the Kindle Touch also is good with extremely good battery life....

Betsy


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

This helps really - I've decided to drop the Fire from consideration as I want the e-ink screen, battery life, small weight/size of the Kindle - otherwise what is the point? Now just to decide which one and whether or not to wait for the possible front-lit version


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the Kindle Keyboard and the new iPad.  I LOVE my kindle keyboard, but I don't read on my iPad at all.  Given your situation I would brobably go with the basic Kindle as others have recommended.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the Touch and the K4.  I've hardly used the k4 at all.  I love the Touch.  However, I haven't tried, but to read it near a pool, I think you might want to cover it up and it's not as easy to use through a plastic baggie or even the plastic see through cases they sell with it.  So I would probably go with the k4, baby kindle.  However, you cannot get 3G with that model and it does not have text to speech, so if either of those are important to you, you might try and find a kk or k3, which are the same thing.

By the way, I have thought about selling either/or my k3 or k4, so if you would be interested in buying a used one, although the k4 was used only until the Touch came out, you can send me a pm and we could talk.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the ideas - corkyb PM sent.

One question on the K4 - does the turn the page button have a sound like a click? This is one thing I didn't like about the K2. The size is what is leading me to the K4.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a third gen. iPad, a Kindle Touch, and a Fire. I seldom read on my iPad, although, of course, I can, but I do lots of other things on it. I do most of my reading on mynTouch, which I absolutely love!  I use my Fire enough that I won't feel too guilty about having it, and I often read on it when I'm walking on my treadmill. (It's a bit easier to see while treading.  ). I sometimes  think I should sell my Fire, but I still have it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

My K2 just broke a couple months ago.  Amazon sent me a K3 Keyboard at a reduced price.  I like the page  turns better on the K3 Keyboard, but I like the toggle better on the K2.  I don't read that often on my iPad 3rd generation, but I like the option should I so desire.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a K2 and an iPad 2. I love them both and have been known to cart them both around to the bemusement of friends. I read and listen to audiobooks on the K2 and compute etc on the iPad. I hate reading on the iPad. E-ink forever, baby! If gods forbid anything happened to my (really old by now) K2, first I would cry bitter tears, then I'd try to find a used one, then I'd get a K3 keyboard.


----------



## Ritergal (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe I don't know what I'm missing because I only have an iPad, but heavy as it is, I love reading Kindle books on it, and I love being able to switch bewteen titles on iBooks and Kindle with a couple of taps. BTW, with all due respect to Kindle and the fact it does support columns in landscape mode, it barely holds a candle to the ibook app. I say that through slightly clenched teeth as I am anything but an Apple fan. Everything from basic appeance and layout to highlight/note/copy functions are far superior in iBook. The iPad Kindle app doesn't allow copying, so given the choice, I'll always go for ePubs.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Ritergal said:


> Maybe I don't know what I'm missing because I only have an iPad, but heavy as it is, I love reading Kindle books on it, and I love being able to switch bewteen titles on iBooks and Kindle with a couple of taps. BTW, with all due respect to Kindle and the fact it does support columns in landscape mode, it barely holds a candle to the ibook app. I say that through slightly clenched teeth as I am anything but an Apple fan. Everything from basic appeance and layout to highlight/note/copy functions are far superior in iBook. The iPad Kindle app doesn't allow copying, so given the choice, I'll always go for ePubs.


Have you ever tried an e-ink screen? There is a huge difference between this an a reflective iPad. When I try to read outdoors on my iPad I have to get it just right to avoid glares, weight becomes an issue, won't take the iPad anywhere near water, battery life (weeks to months on the Kindle) etc. I am a big proponent for the right tool for the job and in this case for outdoor reading or tired eyes it's definitely the Kindle


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I ordered a K4 for myself and a K3 keyboard for my dad. As I'll set his up I'll get a chance to try out both and make sure the K4 is the right choice  If I go with the K3 it will definitely be the touch but the keyboard was the right choice for my dad.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the K3 I bought before getting my iPad 2.  I read on it in bed and on long flights.  iPad I read on shorter flights, and read things like newspapers on it daily, as well as a lot of PDFs for work.  

K4 was probably the good call.  That's what I'd get if I were buying one now as I almost never use the Keyboard and I don't like the touch screen in the KT.  Hard to get used to the eink lag on a touch device when you're used to the instant response of the LCD screens on the iPad and/or iPhone etc.  At least it was for me.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Interesting as I think I'm going to send the K4 back. I don't like that the turn page buttons click and make my wrist hurt (had this with the K2 as well). I was planning on the touch but lag would definitely bother me as I'm used to the iPad 3 response.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I have an iPad (1st generation) (and an iPhone) and a Kindle Touch.  It took a small bit of getting used to the touch screen lag but once a couple of weeks passed, I have no more issues with the KT.  LOVE it.  And the reason I am posting is because I had the $79 Kindle and the position of the page turn buttons drove me crazy.  Hurt my fingers too.  

I very rarely read on the iPad because of weight.  Ohhh, forgot to mention I started out with Kindles with the K2 back in 2009, then progressed to the K3 (keyboard) and then on to the $79 and then the Touch.  The Touch is definitely my favorite for a number of reasons.  Uhhhhh... and I also have a Fire but I use it very rarely.  In fact, I should put it on the For Sale section.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

You are probably all finished with your choices.  I still love my just purchased used Kindle Keyboard3 with WiFi/3G.  It has the real free 3G that lets you surf the web and get your email.  Not just the 3G that just goes to the Kindle Store like on the newest model Kindles.  I don't use my iPad for reading at all.  Got to have e-ink.  Also just bought another used Kindle Keyboard 3 with WiFi and 3G for my husband for $90 shipped.  (Found it here on KindleBoards Buy/Sell/Trade.  He loves it.


----------

